# Word of the Week, Week 45 2015



## SENC (Nov 1, 2015)

bumbledom - fussy official pomposity: a sarcastic term applied especially to members of petty corporations, as vestries in England, and implying pretentious inefficiency.

I thought this was a brilliant and funny word that we could find uses for at WB. 

I also came across the following word that piqued my interest, but I couldn't think of a direct WB application so I leave it with you as a bonus word. I'm not sure why, but @Tclem's noggin kept coming to mind while reading the definition. Perhaps you can make use of it. 

ecopoiesis - the creation of an artifically-generated, sustainable ecosystem on a lifeless planet.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2015)

I find the congress is full of bumbledom's or is that dumb bumblers??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 1, 2015)

At least I'm not a ceo. I'm rubber you're glue Henry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2015)

That's a fun sounding word. Sort of sounds like a big stadium where bees might get together for a game of football. _"Roof open or roof closed this time boyszzzzzzz?"_


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2015)

Henry and Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry and Tony
> 
> View attachment 90613




Kevin, Henry n Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2015)

Once was enough lol.

You see who is guarding the trophies from getting knocked over . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> ecopoiesis - the creation of an artifically-generated, sustainable ecosystem on a lifeless planet.



So, Donald Trump's Hairpiece?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> ecopoiesis - the creation of an artifically-generated, sustainable ecosystem on a lifeless planet.


Sounds like herpes to me


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Once was enough lol.



Nah, I'm sure there are some that didn't get to see it the first time

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------

